
System predicts 85% of cyber-attacks using input from human experts - Jerry2
https://www.csail.mit.edu/System_predicts_85_percent_of_cyber_attacks_using_input_from_human_experts%20
======
nisa
Is it me or is the press release really bad? This publication seems to talk
about some fraud prevention system rather than cyber attacks. Maybe fraud with
a computer is now a cyber attack? The paper[1] cites this as malicious
behavior (8.2):

• Terms of service abuse: This category covers fraudulent violations of the
terms of service agreement. Frauds of this sort have very distinct signatures.
Two simple examples are the abusive use of promotional codes, or deleting the
web browser’s cookies to participate more times than allowed in an online
voting platform.

Incognito-Mode is the way to be a cyber-attacker! The paper is really
interesting and great, but I guess it has nothing to do with this headline:

> MIT reveals AI platform which detects 85 percent of cyberattacks

It's more like online-vote manipulation with while (1); do curl -XPOST <url>;
done won't work anymore.

1:
[https://people.csail.mit.edu/kalyan/AI2_Paper.pdf](https://people.csail.mit.edu/kalyan/AI2_Paper.pdf)

------
meeper16
Cyber attacks seem to be employing a bit of AI and data science these days.

------
dang
Url changed from [http://www.zdnet.com/article/mit-reveals-ai-platform-
which-d...](http://www.zdnet.com/article/mit-reveals-ai-platform-which-
detects-85-percent-of-cyberattacks/), which copies this without linking to it.
I didn't realize that zdnet had descended quite to that.

~~~
sp332
It's a press release. They were probably sent a copy to publish.

~~~
dang
Ah thanks, that makes more sense.

